# Antibiotic use, IBS and vaginal infections



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I have diverticulosis and last summer I had a bad attack and was on two different antibiotics, one of which was Cipro. About two months later, my IBS symptoms began along with a bad yeast infection. Since that time, I have continued to suffer with my IBS and have had several more yeast infections. I found, through a search of this site, that others have experienced similar patterns, several of which were after Cipro use. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a connection between all of these events? I also previously suffered from prolonged stress (after my divorce) and an eating disorder (where I lost 80 pounds within 4 or 5 months) within the past two years. I have had many different tests including a colonoscopy, ultrasounds, etc. My doctor did tests for bacteria when I had my vaginal infection and they came back negative.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Antibiotics are meant to kill bacteria-- good and bad. When that good bacteria is gone, it's prime breeding grounds for a yeast infection. You might want to try eating lots and lots of yogurt when you're on antibiotics, especially a strong one like Cipro. Also you might want to look into taking probiotics, to replace the good bacteria. I'm on antibiotics, usually Cipro, about every 2 months for UTIs and eating yogurt usually staves off an infection for me. Hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Taking probiotics (PB8 or Culturelle may be the best), for me, helps to lessen the yeast problems. Good luck!


----------



## mysti (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh my, my IBS flared up with cipro, it killed all my good bacteria and I got C-diff. It was left untreated for a while and my Ibs flared up for TWO whole years with yeast infections and UTI's galore(its under control now.) My doctor say I get UTI's from not cleaning after sex(he's full of it) I seemed to get yeast infections after drinking just one glass of milk(weird but to much of a coincidence). I take cranberry pills when I start feeling the pain(it stops my UTI from getting worse and makes them go away most of the time). Azo Natural too, it's great!(that numbs the pain, but it has sulfer in it, some people can't have sulfer).


----------



## mysti (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh, I take active acidophilus pills when I'm taking antibiotics, it's stronger than yogurt!


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I just had surgery on my thyroid a couple weeks ago (had a lump that they weren't sure was benign - luckily it was)and ended up with a skin infection at the incision site. They put me on antibiotics and I was so worried I would start having problems again. I took your advice and took probiotics every day and did not have a problem. Believe it or not, I stopped eating all dairy products (with my doctor's advice) in July and my IBS has gotten so much better and the vaginal infections are gone! This weekend I tried a slice of pizza with the least amount of cheese on it and I suffered the entire night with bloating and gas pains. I know now that I absolutely can NOT have any dairy.


----------



## irrational_enigma (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey. I had a problem quite like yours. After taking Cipro I ended up with a yeast infection I just could not get rid of. About a week after I sucessfully treated the infection I was in the hospital for very severe abdominal pain, which was when I got all my test and the IBS diagnosis. I had a few other infections but after becoming vegan (some time ago) I have had no problems with yeast infections at all. Not to mention, my IBS is a lot better. I hope this may have helped. Good luck, and feel better!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Strange-was just thinking about asking this question referencing a connection with yeast infections and amoxycillan....Just finished my last dose for strept throat on Wednesday and on Thursday I think i got a yeast infection (never have had one before so I'm hoping this is it....)If you could fill me in on symptoms, that would be helpful. Didn't know that antibiotics killed both types of bacteria (good and bad). Will try taking in some yogurt smoothies today.....This infection, (at least I think that's what it is)is really annoying and a bit painful.....Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

